# HmoobH8wj - Michigan Breeder



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

Anyone from here? 

how are your breeder?
any egg?
any YB?


Mine Poor. i lost 3 egg so far. sad but i really hope thing go right. =\ but yea.
i think it cause of the weather but who know might not be.

How about you guys Michigan fans?


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

HmoobH8wj said:


> Anyone from here?
> 
> how are your breeder?
> any egg?
> ...


you post in the wrong topic 
i think this should go on small talk or General Discussions


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

can we move it there? lols i thought it be a breeder cause that what im talking about?


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

um well i have had quite of eggs and one baby now yb, any way fantail so i guess ,its ok but i hope i get more from my birmi's


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

i have a pair of homers if ur intrested


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

finally my pair had an EGG today.YES!!! my 4th egg and my 5th egg will come soon.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

ya 
tell me about it


----------



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

nice little loft...........


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

im happy. my loft gonna be UPDATE in the summer.


----------

